# Word of the Day - Emolument



## Jace (Apr 6, 2022)

Word of the Day  - Emolument...n.

Def.: Compensation or payment for employment.

The total emolument was stated in the contract.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a word that I’ve heard but could not have questioned the meaning without hearing it context.  

When I retired, there was no final emolument.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 6, 2022)

"The emoluments clause, also called the foreign emoluments clause, is a provision of the U.S. Constitution (*Article I, Section 9, Paragraph 8*) that generally prohibits federal officeholders from receiving any gift, payment, or other thing of value from a foreign state or its rulers, officers, or representatives."


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2022)

One might ask or wonder:  _Did each of the helpers at the event receive an emolument, or were they strictly volunteers?_


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 6, 2022)

Any emolument or "Thing of value" offered to  a lady of the night for services, triggers the soliciting statute.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

I received a surprise  emolument a couple of weeks ago ,  which was overdue to me from my last employment


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2022)

I've never heard the word emolument before.  Where  have I been?  lol


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard the word emolument before.  Where  have I been?  lol


I can't guess where you've been, 
But,
I guess that you haven't *received* any _emolument, recently _then, or you'd likely remember *that part!  *


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Down here in The Jersey, sometimes those emoluments will accidentally fall off the back of a truck.

https://i.gifer.com/origin/e3/e36413f00413167aff11b90f3e99da6b_w200.webp


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard the word emolument before.  Where  have I been?  lol


It is not an everyday word, just specific to a topic as in Helens post 3, she beat me to it, but you would have to know part of the constitution to be familiar with it.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> but you would have to know part of the constitution to be familiar with it.


We are familiar with other parts of it, but not that part,
*or, as for* myself,
I was familiar with that part, but I hadn't known
(or  hadn't remembered; I dont know which ... )
that it is called the _emolument clause.
_


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> We are familiar with other parts of it, but either not that part,
> *or, as for* myself,
> I was familiar with that part, but I hadn't known
> (or  hadn't remembered; I dont know which ... )
> ...


I am sorry I do not speak Greek!


----------

